# زواج الأقارب ( منقـــول ــ)



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2010)

لاشك أن الزواج هو أسمى الروابط الإنسانية التي سنتها الأديان السماوية وصدقت عليها الأعراف ونظمتها لتتفق مع الفطرة، وكغيره من أمور الحياة يحتاج الزواج إلى التدقيق والتفكير ووضع الأسس السليمة التي تستقيم بها هذه الشركة، حتى لا تشكل مصدر تعاسة أو ضرر لأطرافها. ومن هنا يكون الاهتمام أولاً بالاختيار المناسب الذي يتطلب مراعاة عدة نقاط: منها الدين والخلق والتكافؤ الاجتماعي،
وأهمهم التوافق الطبي الذي لم يكن له اهتمام كبير في الماضي مع أنه يؤثر على استقرار الحياة الزوجية وسلامة إنجاب الأطفال وخاصةً عند التفكير في زواج الأقارب الذي يعد السبب الأول لتخلّف الأبناء، وإصابة المواليد بتشوهات جسدية وعقلية. ويساهم الزواج بين الأقارب في زيادة احتمال ظهور العيوب والأمراض الوراثيّة التي تحملها صفات متنحّية عند الأجيال، وذلك لأنّ احتمال وجود الصّفة المرضيّة لدى كلا الأبوين وارد وكبير لصلة القرابة الموجودة بينهما .

وترجع أهمية هذا الموضوع إلى أن زواج الأقارب مفضل في بعض المجتمعات وخاصة الشرقية، وذلك لأسباب كثيرة منها الرغبة في الاحتفاظ بالثروة داخل الأسرة، وصغر السن عند الزواج، وقد تحتم بعض العادات والتقاليد في بعض القبائل العربية ألا تتزوج البنت إلا ابن عمها.

ويعتبر قرار زواج الأقارب من أهم القرارات في حياة كل شاب وفتاة، وإذا أحسن كلاهما اتخاذ القرار يكون قد نجح في تحقيق حياة أسرية سعيدة بقية عمره وإنجاب أطفال أصحاء يتمتعون بالعافية والذكاء،
فمثلما يورّث الآباء أبنائهم الصفات الوراثيّة العاديّة مثل لون العينين أو شكل شحمة الأذن، فإنّهم يورّثونهم أيضاً صفات مرضيّة تسبّب إصابتهم بعيوب وعاهات وأمراض وراثيّة.

ويمكن توضيح الأساس العلمي من المنظور الطبي لمعرفة كيفية انتقال الأمراض الوراثية من الآباء إلى الذرية، فبحسب مصادر طبية متخصصة تتكون منطقة الرحم من أمشاج الذكر والأنثى، وتحمل تلك الأمشاج العوامل الوراثية من كل من الأب والأم، وهكذا تنتقل الصفات الوراثية من الآباء إلى الأبناء والأحفاد إلى ما شاء الله، وكل ذلك في نظام متقن بديع يدل على قدرة الخالق البارئ المصور تبارك وتعالي.

وتكون العوامل الوراثية في معظمها إما "سائدة أو متنحية"، فالعامل الوراثي السائد هو من له القدرة على الظهور والتعبير عن نفسه، بينما لا يستطيع العامل الوراثى المتنحى ذلك إلا إذا اجتمع مع عامل وراثى متنح مماثل تماماً، حينئذ تظهر الصفة الوراثية التي يحملانها معاً، وبوجود العوامل الوراثية السائدة والمتنحية التي تحمل الصفات الوراثية، تظهر تلك الصفات في الأبناء، فمنهم من يشبه الأم، ومنهم من يشبه الأب أو العم أو الخال .


ولكن ليس معنى ذلك أن نلقى المسئولية على زواج الأقارب في حدوث الأمراض الوراثية أو الإعاقات والعيوب الخلقية وإنما هناك عوامل أخرى قد تدخل طرفاً في هذه المشكلة، فزواج الأقارب يعطي الفرصة لزيادة الأمراض الوراثية في الذرية " ليس قولاً صحيحاً في كل الأحوال .. قد يكون صحيحاً في حالات معينة، وبالتالي لا ينبغي أن يكون قانوناً عاماً أو قاعدة عامة".

وهناك بعض الحقائق الأساسية في هذا الموضوع : * زيادة نسبة ظهور الأمراض الوراثية في الذرية الناتجة من العوامل الوراثية المتنحية من كلا الأبوين ليست معتمدة على زواج الأقارب في كل الأحوال ولكنها تعتمد أساساً على مدى انتشار العامل الوراثي المرضي المتنحي بين أفراد المجتمع ككل.
فظهور بعض الأمراض الوراثية في الذرية في المجتمعات التي تنتشر بين أفرادها العوامل الوراثية المرضية المتنحية انتشاراً نحو 1 :8 تتساوي نسبة ظهورها في الذرية في زواج الأقارب وزواج الأبعاد على حد سواء .
وهناك فرض آخر، إذا كانت نسبة انتشار العامل الوراثي المرضي المتنحي في المجتمع أكثر من 12 % وكانت أسرة في هذا المجتمع نقية وراثياًُ في هذه الحالة فإن الزواج بين الأقارب في هذه الأسرة أفضل كثيراً وأكثر ضماناً من زواج الأبعاد.

جوانب إيجابية

إذا كان بالأسرة عوامل وراثية مرغوبة ليست في غيرها من الأسر، مثل صفات الجمال والذكاء والقوة أو طول العمر وغيرها، حينئذ يكون زواج الأقارب أفضل من زواج الأبعاد، بشرط ألا يستمر الزواج بين الأقارب جيلاً حتى لا تتحول الأسر إلى مجتمعات صغيرة مغلقة، وهو ما ثبت وراثياً أنه مضر .
وهكذا تتساوى الاحتمالات في زواج الأقارب والأبعاد في هذه الحالات وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك

، وربما كان الزواج من الأقارب يفضي إلى قطع الرحم، أو زيادة المشاحنات بين الأقارب، إن كان يعرف عن العائلة أن الود بينهم غير مستقر.



وهنا يتبادر إلى الأذهان سؤال هام لماذا يتعرض الجنين للإصابة بالأمراض؟
أن من أهم أسباب تعرض الجنين للإصابة بالأمراض ما يأتي‏‏:

    * زواج الأقارب وعدم المتابعة الصحية السليمة للحمل وتناول الكيماويات، سواء عن طريق الأدوية أو الطعام أو التغيير الجوي والبيئي‏.
    * كثرة تعرض الأم لبعض الالتهابات في الرحم، والتي تحتاج لعلاج سريع وتؤثر علي سلامة الحمل واستقراره‏.‏
    * عدم إجراء فحوصات الوراثة عند حدوث إجهاض أو تأخير الحمل‏.
    * اختلال الهرمونات والتي تعد أحد أسباب الإجهاض المبكر‏.
    * التعرض للأشعة خلال الفترة الأولي من الحمل قد تسبب الإجهاض، وتؤدي إلي إصابة الجنين بأضرار خطيرة‏.‏ولذا ينصح الاطباء بالحرص علي ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام والكشف الدوري عند الطبيب‏، وتناول غذاء متوازن والإكثار من الخضراوات والفواكه والابتعاد عن الملح‏، بالإضافة إلي‏ تجنب تناول مادة الكافيين المتمثلة في الشاي والقهوة والنسكافيه والمياه الغازية،
      التي تؤثر علي تكوين العظم وامتصاص الكالسيوم وقد تؤدي إلي هشاشة العظام‏،‏ مع الإكثار من تناول الألبان ومشتقاتها حتى قبل الحمل وأثناء فترة الرضاعة‏ .

      نستخلص مما سبق أن زواج الأقارب أحد الأسباب المؤدية للأمراض الوراثية والعيوب الخلقية وليس السبب الوحيد حيث تتكاثف عدة عوامل للوصول لهذه المرحلة لذلك وطبقاً لمقولة "الوقاية خير من العلاج"
      لماذا لا يقوم الزوجين بإجراء الفحص الطبي قبل إتمام الزواج لأنه كما ذكرنا من قبل ليس معنى أن الزوجين أقارب أن النتيجة الحتمية هي الإعاقة أو المرض .
      ومع تطور الهندسة الوراثية قامت دعوة قوية لإلزام الناس بالفحص الطبي قبل الزواج وتقديم الاستشارة الوراثية اللازمة للزوجين ،
      وأخذت بعض الدول العربية، مثل سوريا وتونس والمغرب والإمارات والسعودية ...الخ بهذه الإجراءات ودعت إليه ، بل إن البعض جعلها أمراً لازماً .
      فهناك أمراض وراثية تنتشر في بعض المجتمعات وحامل الجين المعطوب لا يكون مريضاً بالضرورة إنما يحمل المرض وتعاني ذريته ( أو بعض ذريته ) إذا تزوج من امرأة تحمل الجين المعطوب ذاته ، فهناك احتمال أن يصاب ربع الذرية بهذا المرض الوراثي حسب "قانون مندل".
      وبما أن عدد حاملي هذه الصفة الوراثية المعينة كثيرون في المجتمع فإن احتمال ظهور المرض كبير خاصة عند حدوث زواج الأقارب كابن العم وابنة العم وابن الخال وابنة الخال .
      وتكمن فائدة الفحص قبل الزواج في الآتي:
      * أن المقدمين على الزواج يكونون على علم بالأمراض الوراثية المحتملة للذرية إن وجدت فتتسع الخيارات في عدم الإنجاب أو عدم إتمام الزواج .
      * تقديم النصح للمقبلين على الزواج إذا ما تبين وجود ما يستدعي ذلك بعد استقصاء التاريخ المرضي والفحص السريري، واختلاف رمز الدم .
      * أن مرض ( التلاسيميا ) هو المرض الذي ينتشر بشكل واسع وواضح في حوض البحر المتوسط وهو المرض الذي توجد وسائل للوقاية من حدوثه قبل الزواج.
      * المحافظة على سلامة الزوجين من الأمراض، فقد يكون أحدهما مصاباً بمرض يعد معدياً فينقل العدوى إلى زوجه السليم.
      * إن عقد الزواج عقد عظيم يبنى على أساس الدوام والاستمرار، فإذا تبين بعد الزواج أن أحد الزوجين مصاب بمرض فإن هذا قد يكون سبباً في إنهاء الحياة الزوجية لعدم قبول الطرف الآخر به.
      * بالفحص الطبي يتأكد كل واحد من الزوجين الخاطبين من مقدرة الطرف الآخر على الإنجاب وعدم وجود العقم، ويتبين مدى مقدرة الزوج على المعاشرة الزوجية.
      * بالفحص الطبي يتم الحد من انتشار الأمراض المعدية والتقليل من ولادة أطفال مشوهين أو معاقين والذين يسببون متاعب لأسرهم ومجتمعاتهم.
      ومن ثم فإن القاعدة الطبية الشرعية -حسب أهل الاختصاص- لا تمانع من زواج الأقارب، وإنما تحث على توخي الحذر والحيطة،
      خاصة بعدما أظهرت الدراسات الطبية نتائج بعض زواج الأقارب وما حمله من انتشار بعض الأمراض الوراثية، وما يسببه من علل، لذلك يجب القيام بالكشف الطبي وفحوص الزواج قبل إتمامه





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع الرائع

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم وراااااائع 

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (24 أبريل 2010)

انا اصلا بكره جواز الاقارب


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا لتعب محبت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا لتعب محبت
> 
> 
> ...


*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع الرائع
> ...


*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم وراااااائع
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> انا اصلا بكره جواز الاقارب


*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## شميران (19 مارس 2011)

*بس صعب ان الخطيبين يتركوا بعض خاصة لو كانوا يحبو بعض ياربي لتكن مشيئتك ولا تدخلنا في التجربة*


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *بس صعب ان الخطيبين يتركوا بعض خاصة لو كانوا يحبو بعض ياربي لتكن مشيئتك ولا تدخلنا في التجربة*


شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------

